# Albino anything!



## Sh3wulf

It occurred to me that many of us love seeing the albinos of any species, so it might be fun to start a thread where people could post pics in one place for all of us to admire. Sorry if this duplicates another thread, but I couldn't find one specific to the topic and only for the purpose of sharing the images. I know that Tortoise Cove has some beauty Redfoots, and we now have a new member with a Salbino (sulcata albino). I would live to see more.


----------



## hanzel

just sharing...this tortoise below is not mine hehe 
cherry head




[/URL][/IMG]

pardalis



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hanzel

hiii all,this is my little sulcata.his name is atom 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

*
Albino Hermann's tortoise*​


----------



## edwardbo

Nice ,love em!


----------



## mike taylor

Sweet torts!!!!!!


----------



## N2TORTS

Albino Radi'


----------



## LisaTurtle

N2TORTS said:


> Albino Radi'



Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

The problem, otoh, with keeping albino tortoises is that albino _anythings_ are much more likely to develop fatal skin cancers...and tortoises need sunlight to metabolize Vitamin D, unless you keep them inside all their lives and carefully monitor how long the UV lights are allowed to be on (basically, a balancing act between enough Vitamin D to remain healthy vs. enough UV to cause cancers). 

A sad example was Snowflake, so far the only albino gorilla ever found, who developed recurring skin cancers. Since 2001, he suffered from skin cancer, almost certainly related to his albinism condition, known as oculocutaneous albinism type 1 or OCA1 and he was euthanized in November 2003, at the age of 38 to 40 (he was presumed to be about 2 years of age when he was captured by killing his mother).


----------



## Sh3wulf

The tortoises are all beautiful! Thank you for sharing. When snowflake had to be put to sleep, I cried.


----------



## Gerards

Terry Allan Hall said:


> The problem, otoh, with keeping albino tortoises is that albino _anythings_ are much more likely to develop fatal skin cancers...and tortoises need sunlight to metabolize Vitamin D, unless you keep them inside all their lives and carefully monitor how long the UV lights are allowed to be on (basically, a balancing act between enough Vitamin D to remain healthy vs. enough UV to cause cancers).
> 
> A sad example was Snowflake, so far the only albino gorilla ever found, who developed recurring skin cancers. Since 2001, he suffered from skin cancer, almost certainly related to his albinism condition, known as oculocutaneous albinism type 1 or OCA1 and he was euthanized in November 2003, at the age of 38 to 40 (he was presumed to be about 2 years of age when he was captured by killing his mother).



This is not true, albino Chelonia have no trouble living outside, at all. They bask and act just like their normally colored counterparts. I keep several hundred albinos turtles and amphibians, of many different species, and never encountered a problem with this.


----------



## pam

Awesome


----------



## lisa127

I must be strange. Am I the only person who does not find albino reptiles appealing? All of them, not chelonians only. I find wild type morphs to be so much more attractive. Not saying your pics aren't cute....they certainly are.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

Gerards said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem, otoh, with keeping albino tortoises is that albino _anythings_ are much more likely to develop fatal skin cancers...and tortoises need sunlight to metabolize Vitamin D, unless you keep them inside all their lives and carefully monitor how long the UV lights are allowed to be on (basically, a balancing act between enough Vitamin D to remain healthy vs. enough UV to cause cancers).
> 
> A sad example was Snowflake, so far the only albino gorilla ever found, who developed recurring skin cancers. Since 2001, he suffered from skin cancer, almost certainly related to his albinism condition, known as oculocutaneous albinism type 1 or OCA1 and he was euthanized in November 2003, at the age of 38 to 40 (he was presumed to be about 2 years of age when he was captured by killing his mother).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not true, albino Chelonia have no trouble living outside, at all. They bask and act just like their normally colored counterparts. I keep several hundred albinos turtles and amphibians, of many different species, and never encountered a problem with this.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, it absolutely is true that albino reptiles, as well as other albino animals, often succumb to skin cancers, because melanin protects animals, including tortoises, from skin cancers and, by definition, albinos have none. 

In fact, the albino mutation actually stops the formation of tyrosinase, an enzyme that changes tyrosine into a compound that eventually gives rise to melanin. Typical albino animals (including people) have white or straw-colored hair, skin or scales and reddish-pink eyes. They can't be out in the sun much, are very prone to skin cancer and they have poor vision. Plus, in the wild, tend to be predated upon, as they are easier to see.


----------



## N2TORTS

There are different forms of Albino in reptiles/mammals as well as other â€œgenetic condition variancesâ€ that will effect skin , scale and eye coloring in both .
Example:
Tyrosinase-negative = An albino whose cells lack tyrosinase, producing a white and yellow/orange animal with pink eyes. A separate albino mutation from tyrosinase-positive. 
Tyrosinase-positive = An albino not able to synthesize melanin, but capable of synthesizing tyrosinase, which results in lavender-brown skin color.















lisa127 said:


> I must be strange. Am I the only person who does not find albino reptiles appealing? All of them, not chelonians only. I find wild type morphs to be so much more attractive. Not saying your pics aren't cute....they certainly are.



" The Only Way To Fly" .....


----------



## EricIvins

I wish people would actually post factual information and not just regurgitate the mis-information....

There are plenty of Albino Reptiles/Chelonians/Amphibians that do just fine exposed to natural sunlight, and plenty of keepers that keep them that way. Comparing one Gorilla to an Albino anything is an apples to oranges comparison. Along with the fact that that most ( Not all, but MOST ) Albino mutations still synthesize Tyrosinase in many different ways. This is FACT, not conjecture.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moderator note:

While facts and info about albinism are interesting, this is not the thread for arguing or debating the subject. The OP started the thread as a place where we can see many different types of albino animals in the same thread. If you all would like to debate the subject, please start a new thread.


----------



## N2TORTS




----------



## Gerards

Some of my cancer patients, I don't have time to post them all. 















Wild caught as a adult, albino hippocrepis





Wild caught as sub adult, leucistic terrestris




























































I love the sun!





Ahhhhhhhhh............... All is lost!





I can't copy and paste anymore, kids want to go play. I'll post more later.


----------



## Yvonne G

All I can say is, "WOW!"


----------



## Sh3wulf

Holy Gerards!!! That is quite the collection. My son would like to know what the snake is please and thanks


----------



## Team Gomberg

Albino female RES from Gerards


----------



## Gerards

A few more...

















































































I'll post more later, kids are going to bed.


----------



## DevilsLettuce

Holy **** Gerards...
How do you afford all that chemotherapy? 
Love all the pics


----------



## AnnV

*Re: RE: Albino anything!*



N2TORTS said:


> Albino Radi'



OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG _ O_M_G_


----------



## lisa127

DevilsLettuce said:


> Holy **** Gerards...
> How do you afford all that chemotherapy?
> Love all the pics



Well, that's mature...


----------



## DevilsLettuce

lisa127 said:


> DevilsLettuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy **** Gerards...
> How do you afford all that chemotherapy?
> Love all the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's mature...
Click to expand...


Lisa I'm sorry if my ungodly speech has offended you but please get over yourself...

My albino 



Some cool albinos


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Wow. Love them.
Yes, please leave the debating at the door. I enjoy the pictures, the information as to keeping these animals. I'd like to hear more problems and successes. And more pictures, please!

[GROWING HEART][GROWING HEART][GROWING HEART]


----------



## hanzel

Wooww...really jealous,so many albino


----------



## luvpetz27

This is a wonderful thread! I think these guys are amazing and beautiful! There is something very special about an albino reptie.....to me anyway!!! 
Please keep the beautiful pics coming!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Gerard:

The picture with so many babies in the red tub just blows my mind! What kind of turtles are they, and did you hatch them?


----------



## Gerards

Yvonne G said:


> Gerard:
> 
> The picture with so many babies in the red tub just blows my mind! What kind of turtles are they, and did you hatch them?



Yes, I hatched all those guys, it's about 1/4 of what I hatch for that species now. They are Albino red ear sliders.


----------



## lisa127

DevilsLettuce said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevilsLettuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy **** Gerards...
> How do you afford all that chemotherapy?
> Love all the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's mature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lisa I'm sorry if my ungodly speech has offended you but please get over yourself...
> 
> My albino
> 
> 
> Some cool albinos
Click to expand...



Who said I was offended?


----------



## Anthony P

Gerards said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gerard:
> 
> The picture with so many babies in the red tub just blows my mind! What kind of turtles are they, and did you hatch them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I hatched all those guys, it's about 1/4 of what I hatch for that species now. They are Albino red ear sliders.
Click to expand...


I'm not worthy.. I'm not worthy...


----------



## Gerards

Sh3wulf said:


> Holy Gerards!!! That is quite the collection. My son would like to know what the snake is please and thanks



Albino southern ringneck


----------



## Pokeymeg

I don't have a picture, but when I was a little kid I caught an albino tadpole at summer camp! I never heard any stories of a white frog, so I don't think it lived to adulthood unfortunately


----------

